# Matter Body Filler vs. Rage Gold Body Filler Review



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

As many of you know Rage Gold is one of the best body fillers you can get. It has amazing sanding qualities that lead to a professional finish in a timely manner. But there is a bunch of hype about a new body filler on the market called "Matter" from Sonus Car Audio.

Can it stack up against Rage Gold? Lets find out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey89Kr9wvjg&feature=share&list=TLI6Kfz6WnCqwTk_7BXFa3NA_DxMOBGTig


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

nice. where can you get this stuff?


----------



## fasfocus00 (Apr 21, 2013)

Excellent review, to bad that you can only get the Sonus stuff from there FB page and the price is the same as Rage Gold Extreme. Any chance of comparing Rage Extreme to the Sonus?


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Great info Mark, I'll have to give it a try when my Rage runs out.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I have been using the Matter and Mass since it was first developed. It does, indeed work very well. The product is very different than rage extreme. As you know, rage extreme is somewhat self leveling. That is a quality that I very rarely want in a filler (the leveling I desire I usually achieve with high build 2k primer). If I am filling in an are or adding a filet to something, the Matter is nice because it retains the shape you make with it. One thing Mark didn't really touch on was the difference between Matter and Rage when using the smart spreader, or similar devices. There is much less sagging when using matter. Much like if you were to take regular filler and add cabosil to it. The difference being, Matter is easier to sand. I think this property is one of the main reasons why you had to go back for the second coat of Rage Gold in the video, Mark, because the product had leveled a little, whereas the Matter retained its shape.
Also something not touched on, and I am surprised because it was partially mentioned for the gold, is that Matter is shipped with a white cream hardener. You have to make sure you do a good job of mixing the hardener and filler because you can't SEE the mixing process take place. Sonus does this because they want to retain the dark grey color of the filler for retaining the guide coat aspect of the product.
So, yeah, if you go back through our build logs you will see both Matter and Mass in action. Both work great. There also are 2 other products now, VERT and CARBONxt. VERT being a much thicker filler, and CARBONxt, which is electrically conductive as well as able to be powder coated over.
I haven't used the VERT or CARBONxt yet, but have been happy with both MATTER and MASS.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> nice. where can you get this stuff?


Link is in the video description.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

fasfocus00 said:


> Excellent review, to bad that you can only get the Sonus stuff from there FB page and the price is the same as Rage Gold Extreme. Any chance of comparing Rage Extreme to the Sonus?


As Joey mentions above the Xtreme is much better at self leveling, I wouldn't put it in the same category as gold or the matter. 

This is kind of why I mentioned that the test was being done for a common car audio task of molding in these inserts. I should have been more clear but I basically am saying that this isn't testing a typical filler application of smoothing a surface, I want to test that in a future video. As a hint I used some on a surface and still liked it better.


----------

